# Temp drop with ribs



## Callicutt (Mar 18, 2018)

First time smoking...

Had temperature steady around 275-300 for an hour, added wood to sustain temp, went to shower and do an errand, came back and grill (stock) thermometer read "0."

Is it safe to build temp back up and continue on or is the meat unsafe now?


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 18, 2018)

Callicutt said:


> First time smoking...
> 
> Had temperature steady around 275-300 for an hour, added wood to sustain temp, went to shower and do an errand, came back and grill (stock) thermometer read "0."
> 
> Is it safe to build temp back up and continue on or is the meat unsafe now?


A liittle more info, please....


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2018)

Something doesn't sound right. The temp gauge read zero. Did you open up the cook chamber and did it feel cold? How long were you gone? What type of smoker do you have? As Smokey said more info is needed to help out.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2018)

I can't imagine a grill cooling down that fast, I'm sure it is a thermometer problem.
Al


----------

